# Official Sacramento Kings @ Chicago Bulls



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Bulls are 10-15 8-5 at home. 

Kings are 12-14 *2-11 on the road*.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

Kings stats of interest

104.0 pts a game. They give up *104.9*

They shoot .473% and .359(170-474)%

They give up .471% and .355%

They out rebound their opponent by 1 a game. 

Kevin Martin 30.6
Tyreke Evans 20.0
Jason Thompson 15.5
Beno Udrih 13.9
Omri Casspi 11.8
Andres Nocioni 11.2
Spencer Hawes 10.5

Jason Thompson leads the team in rebounding with 9.30 and in blocks with 1.12

Tyreke Evans leads the team in assists with 5.1

They shoot the ball extremely well as a team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

Bulls stats of interest. 

91.0 pts a game. They give up 98.4

They shoot .426% and *.294(84-286)%*

They give up .449% and .315%

They out rebound their opponent by 0.6 a game.

Luol Deng 18
Derrick Rose 17
John Salmons 13.5
Joakim Noah 10.3

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12 a game and in blocks with 1.84

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.6 

*John Salmons .388% and .321%
Kirk Hinrich .355% and .296%
Jannero Pargo .352% and .295%*


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

Interested to see what kind of reaction Nocioni gets. Players like him (and Gordon) deserve some love from the fans. They didn't win enough to have their jersey retired so this is really the only chance for fans to show appreciation for their time in Chicago. 

Bulls fans looked liked mindless, shallow drones for booing BG. I hope they don't repeat the performance tonight for Noc.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

I can't see Noce getting booed. Bulls fans seemed to either like Hinrich or Gordon, not many liked both. Noce was however a fan favorite. 

Bulls should win this, I see us hitting a nice winning streak now. 5, 6 game streak 

Bulls 98 Kings 91


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

We're beasting so far. Deng be ballin


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

Deng is 7-7 from the floor to start... kind of weird to watch us actually hit shots... 35 so far in the 1st after Hinrich hits a 3


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

38-19 lead after 1


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

Taj use to piss me off but ever since he's been coming off the bench, I've been liking how he's been playing.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

Kings switch to a zone... we turn the ball over twice...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

ROSE PUTS GREENE ON A POSTER!! Damn!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

I thought Hinrich was gonna slam that one in.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

Up 67 to 43 at the half. Rose with 19 and 4, Deng with 20 and 4 boards. Time for me to bounce though, hopefully they don't **** up.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

Bulls up by 30+ and James Johnson has yet to play.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

35 point lead down to 13.


:combust:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Sacremento Kings @ Chicago Bulls*

honestly, if teams just stayed in the 2-3 zone against us, I don't know if we'd ever win a game


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

BTW I really don't like Evans' game. He looks like he carries the ball every time he dribbles and has one of the ugliest jump shots I've ever seen.


He's just big and achieves his offensive success by running into defenders to get to the line. He's the point guard version of Ron Artest. Little skills. Just size and strength.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Win or lose can this please be the nail in VDN's coffin lol, 35 point blown lead... Wow!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

incredible


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

blowing a 35 point lead at home


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

asdfl;kjfad;lkjasdfl;kjafsdlk;jfsdalkj;fsdalkj;sfdalkj;fsadlkj;sdfalkj;vsdavsd;oaiehrnpoa;wijf;alskdfj


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

This team is pathetic.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

being outscored 30-8 in the 4th


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Tyreke Evans pointing to his nuts... whats next a player dancing mid court during the game or tying his shoe!? oh wait NM.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

my god


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Bulls down by 2 with 14 seconds left


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

This is reason enough to fire the coach if you ask me.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

i think my head is going to explode


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

OK wtf...

I turned it off and we were up by 32. 

W
T
F
!?

This team is terrible.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

VDN has to go now. No way around it.


You can't blow a 35 point lead at home.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Thank you Tyreke Evans for finally getting VDN fired.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Argh. Blowing a 20 point lead is one thing, but 30+ points? That is just unacceptable. I don't know what to think right now.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

I guess it's goodbye for VDN? Just in time for Christmas, too.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Trade Everyone, Esp Derrick Rose. He Will Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Be A Clutch Player In This League. Hes Like 0 For 1000000000000000000000000000000 On Game Winners/ties


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Crap.

I finished watching an ugly Bucks win over the Pacers, and the last score I'd seen of the Bulls they had that 30 point lead. So when i saw the score and it was only a 13 point lead, I just couldn't bring myself to listen to the end.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Why does John Salmons continue to play?

James Johnson 0 minutes in a 35 point lead??? 

Ugh.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah this was dispicable. I was willing to give VDN the benefit of the doubt but now its definitley time for him to be gone. He didn't get the team focused on winning and let Sac roll all over us in the 3rd & 4th quarter. He should have gotten the guys back in the game when they went sloppy...ugh.

I love Bulls basketball but this is just bull****!


ACE


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

^^^^

I agree. I was also in the camp of VDN sympathizers but I can't possibly still be after this. Disastrous.

VDN by next week.


Pax and Gar by next summer. 


Clean house.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am speechless… it was so disgusting and disrespectful to the Bulls fans

Something is terribly wrong with that organization 

I started seriously dislike Rose


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

How the hell...


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> I am speechless… it was so disgusting and disrespectful to the Bulls fans
> 
> Something is terribly wrong with that organization
> 
> I started seriously dislike Rose


why did you start to dislike Rose?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> Trade Everyone, Esp Derrick Rose. He Will Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Be A Clutch Player In This League. Hes Like 0 For 1000000000000000000000000000000 On Game Winners/ties


I wish we could trade you as a bulls fan. Maybe send you as a fan to the Celtics and get a grandmother to be named later in return.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

This can't be true. This is unacceptable!

Leading with 35 points and losing!? Get a coach who is playing more then 7 players. This must be the end for Del *****! But will they fire Del *****? I'm not sure they will. 

Opponents already dancing and tying their shoes and now Evans pointing to his nuts. Something the Bulls don't have.

I think that the Bulls can play better. If they don't find a way to play better, then no free-agent comes to Chicago next year. Not even a 2nd-tier free-agent.

I'm totally frustrated and disappointed. And somehow speechless...


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*It's official KJ, I've been approved by the Celtics Committee to be one of their fans*



Wynn said:


> How the hell...


the Bull will never win another game.

Now can I get a drumroll? Good, because I have a very bold prediction to make...

I predict the Bulls will lose by 8 points to the Knicks tomorrow. I think this is the end of our mediocracy and the beginning of our suckitude.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank god I left before this fail. Vinny can't stay, it's just impossible


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

upset and speechless


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i went to sleep after the first quarter and the bulls were up by 20, today i woke up and i had a weird feeling, thinking the definatley messed this game up. after checking the score, i wasnt wrong. damn blowing a 30+ lead at home is jus nuts!!!!

blow this team up except for rose and deng everyone can go for all i care.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You've got to think the Bulls will get blown up before the trade deadline.

Letting Gordon go was clearly a mistake at the time the decision was made. He created so much offense for them, was their #1 option and they thought they could replace him with John Salmons? Salmons could start on a team with an established superstar at the other wing, but otherwise, he's only a 6th man on any good team.

They should look to deal Hinrich and Salmons and get some draft picks in return. If they had that extra cap room, they could make a run for both Wade and Boozer.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You've got to think the Bulls will get blown up before the trade deadline.
> 
> *Letting Gordon go was clearly a mistake at the time the decision was made*. He created so much offense for them, was their #1 option and they thought they could replace him with John Salmons? Salmons could start on a team with an established superstar at the other wing, but otherwise, he's only a 6th man on any good team.
> 
> They should look to deal Hinrich and Salmons and get some draft picks in return. If they had that extra cap room, they could make a run for both Wade and Boozer.


Gordon left us a big hole in our offense. Yes, I agree. But Gordon is also not the long term solution for this team.

It's the organization. I don't know what their plan is. But, when I see the organization made moves like hiring the inexperienced Vinny Del ***** as head coach and replacing Gordon with Pargo; I have no doubt that the organization is not being serious about this season (... or to some extent the future).


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

When I saw that the Bulls were ahead I was about to come in and say "It's about time they whupped someones ***", glad I didn't.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I cant remember when I was more dissapointed in team than I now. The only thing that comes close to this was back in the 80's in MLB the Cardinals on a Sunday afternoon were beating Atlanta 10-2 going into the 8th or 9th inning. They lost the game 13-10. 

How can you have a 35 pt lead for most of the game with your regulars still playing, and lose the game by 4. If our second unit would have lost momentum that would at least be an excuse, but we dont have a second unit! We played 7 players. 

Appears we ran out of gas. 

I dread tonight. The knicks will blow us out if we keep the 7 player rotation.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You've got to think the Bulls will get blown up before the trade deadline.
> 
> Letting Gordon go was clearly a mistake at the time the decision was made. He created so much offense for them, was their #1 option and they thought they could replace him with John Salmons? Salmons could start on a team with an established superstar at the other wing, but otherwise, he's only a 6th man on any good team.
> 
> They should look to deal Hinrich and Salmons and get some draft picks in return. If they had that extra cap room, they could make a run for both Wade and Boozer.


Some Bulls fans are advocating something similar. Trade Salmons and Hinrich for expirings and picks at deadline. 

No we didnt replace Gordon with salmons. True he is the sg, but Dengs offense has almost replaced all of what Gordon brought. What is killing us is our 3 guards not named Rose cannot throw it in the ocean. All three shoot below 40%. A couple of them at almost 35%. And one of them below 30% in threes

We miss Ben's 3's and the spacing he demanded.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I cant remember when I was more dissapointed in team than I now. The only thing that comes close to this was back in the 80's in MLB the Cardinals on a Sunday afternoon were beating Atlanta 10-2 going into the 8th or 9th inning. They lost the game 13-10.


The Cardinals? That is by no means a disappointment...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> The Cardinals? That is by no means a disappointment...


I assume you are a Cubs fan?:kitty2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I assume you are a Cubs fan?:kitty2:


Indeed.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ugh Tardinals.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

not resigning Gordon was more about the next 5 years than just this season alone


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

caseyrh said:


> I wish we could trade you as a bulls fan. Maybe send you as a fan to the Celtics and get a grandmother to be named later in return.


im a bulls fan as much as you, but how many times can you fail at a game winning shot/tie with many opportunities???? he gets nervous at the end of games.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> im a bulls fan as much as you, but how many times can you fail at a game winning shot/tie with many opportunities???? he gets nervous at the end of games.


He has made a few of those shots this year and has been good at scoring down the stretch this year. How can you forget the atlanta game so quickly? He scored 10 points in the final 2 minutes of regulation plus overtime and tied the game with 35 seconds left.
He tied the game up against Denver with 35 seconds left and than again with 10 seconds left...
He put us by one with 19 seconds left against New Jersey.

Unfortunateley we get blown out so much there haven't been that many chances but I just pointed to three games where he came up big in the clutch. Open your eyes.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> im a bulls fan as much as you, but how many times can you fail at a game winning shot/tie with many opportunities???? he gets nervous at the end of games.


How many PG's in this league even take those shots?

Harris rarely gets the opportunities, Nash usually gives up the shot to others, Paul takes those shots and Williams takes those shots. Only a handful of NBA 1's are given the chance to win a game, Rose is one of those and at age 21 with the ability to do make those shots that alone is pretty impressive. Lets give the kid a break hes only in his second year and for some of you guys to be expecting a Jordan'esque ability to hit game winning shots is just unfair. Heck nobody in the NBA hits game winners like Jordan did so relax.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Forget about the final shot. Maybe he hasn't hit a GW but he's definitely made clutch buckets and go-ahead shots.


I do however think it's fair to be somewhat concerned about Rose's mental toughness, leadership, and killer instinct. I hate the way Bulls marketing has hyped him and I hate the desperate idol worshiping from fans, but the fact is he the best player (best offensive player by far) the team has and deserves some blame for letting his team give up a 35 point lead (regardless of how bad his teammates are or how incompetent his coach is).


He doesn't have the killer instinct a Kobe or a Wade has. I only hope he develops it soon.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Lets also be a bit fair, Rose is averaging 22 and 6 over the past 5 games and for the month of December he is pretty much averaging 20 and 6, thats nearly a 4 point improvement over November. Rose never averaged 20 ppg in a month in his rookie season so even though its not a vast all star caliber improvement he is improving, I'm guilty just like everyone else in putting lofty expectations out of him but hes putting up good numbers.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Didn't it take Iverson until his 5th season to hit his first game winner? Kobe his 4th season?

Hitting a GW really means nothing. A team is defined by how they handle pressure and how they get over the line. This team's worth was on show once Sacramento got within a few points. Had they got over the line, we all could have said it was a close call, and VDN would have come out saying how proud he was that his boys got over the line once the opposition made a run. Good teams withstand a fightback and always get over the line anyway. 

Instead, the Bulls laid down and let the Kings run over them. That is not the sign of a playoff caliber team or a team that is well coached. 

What it comes down to is that Rose shouldn't have been in a position to make the GW, because the team was up by friggin' 35 points. The team couldn't make a shot for a quarter and a half. Why would that play have been any different? 

Rose's worth as a leader isn't in his ability to make game winners. It's in his ability to lead the team when they're under pressure. Same as Deng and same as Hinrich. They all failed. Missing the game winner really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I think this was the worst loss in franchise history. I watched the 50+ blowouts against the T-Wolves and Pacers, but this is worse. We were at home, playing a bad road team, had a HUGE lead, and have our supposed PG of the future. This is the worst.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/chi...rger-bulls-give-del-*****-to-mid-january.html


Ehh I don't wanna wait that long.

aperbag:


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

and im talking about last year too. he had so many chances to win games for us. yea Nash gives it up cause hes a natural passer. What ive seen from him is his shot, there always line drive shots with no arc. Sometimes he leaves shots short or hit the lip of the rim. He needs to work on that to be better player


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> and im talking about last year too. he had so many chances to win games for us. yea Nash gives it up cause hes a natural passer. What ive seen from him is his shot, there always line drive shots with no arc. Sometimes he leaves shots short or hit the lip of the rim. He needs to work on that to be better player


LOL How many NBA players all of a sudden develop a jump shot in only their second year? Heck as great as Lebron James is hes still not an elite jump shooter, he is light years better at it than he was as a rookie. 

Yes Rose's jumper looks like its on a rail and has no arc, I remember him saying that he aims for the back of the rim which is one reason why he jacks up line drives, I feel like he needs to add some arc to his shot.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Also, I dont want to sound like a broken record but Rose has been playing better.

Rose Month of December
20 ppg 6 ast 45% shooting
Over the last 5 games hes averaging 24 ppg 6 ast 4 rebounds what more do you want from this kid!

Lopez December
20 and 10
19 and 11 over his last 5 

Mayo december
19 and 3 ast
17 ppg over the last 5

E. Gordon December
17 ppg and 2 ast 
16 and 2ast last 5 games

Russell Westbrook Dec
13 ppg 7 ast 31% shooting with great talent around him.
14 and 7 last 5 games

Michael Beasley Dec
18 ppg 7 rebs
18 and 8 last 5. 

Brandon Jennings dec
17 ppg and 7 ast 36% shooting
15 ppg and 8 ast low FG% in last 5

Outside of Lopez who is a beast, Rose has been much better in December and over the last 5 to 6 games hes been all star caliber.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

well, rose is now getting his 20+ shots, and he's not being "held back" or having his "development stunted" by any other selfish "role players".....hasn't helped though; bulls still horrible offensively AND defensively (didn't i read somewhere on here how much better they'd be if they had someone who could guard his position?), salmons is a joke as the 2 guard replacement (he IS tall and cheap though)and because HE's playing for a deal, is every bit as selfish and a black hole as the former guard (with a helluva lot less success) and kirk's defense is making all bulls fans forget about the "atrocious" defense of the streaky, greedy midget.

good times for all.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> well, rose is now getting his 20+ shots, and he's not being "held back" or having his "development stunted" by any other selfish "role players".....hasn't helped though; bulls still horrible offensively AND defensively (didn't i read somewhere on here how much better they'd be if they had someone who could guard his position?), salmons is a joke as the 2 guard replacement (he IS tall and cheap though)and because HE's playing for a deal, is every bit as selfish and a black hole as the former guard (with a helluva lot less success) and kirk's defense is making all bulls fans forget about the "atrocious" defense of the streaky, greedy midget.
> 
> good times for all.


Rarely I agree with you but I agree with you.

Salmons has been a joke, I never expected him to fully pickup the scoring slack from Gordon but I did not expect him to be horrible, Salmons needs to go. Kirk I have always felt was extremely overrated on here and for whatever reason his game has gone down every single season since the end of the Skiles era, he is no longer a good defender IMO, I think he was abused 3 games in a row before last nights game. 

The Bulls do miss Ben Gordon (this year) but in the long run you have to admit that Ben Gordon should not be on this team for 10 + million a year, hes not a player that will win you a ton of games, if anything his loss means we aren't going to be mediocre this season, instead we are bad and in the grand scheme of things that might be a good thing, Xavier Henry IMO is the goods and I think we will get a shot at him, 6'6 220 legit NBA 2 size with a damn good looking shooting stroke.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Xavier Henry IMO is the goods and I think we will get a shot at him, 6'6 220 legit NBA 2 size with a damn good looking shooting stroke.


i don't think they will, but what's worse is henry's got some fans sold after putting up decent numbers against TEENAGERS. the college games doesn't mean anything these days; too many players come out underdeveloped and overhyped. kansas is a top program as is kentucky (with 3 freshman "can't miss" guys, supposedly; can't miss what? lol). 

until the bulls get their organizational issues straightened out, bulls basketball is in for a lot more scarce winning seasons.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

BULLHITTER said:


> until the bulls get their organizational issues straightened out, bulls basketball is in for a lot more scarce winning seasons.


QFT. I never realized how important organization was until a co-worker of mine, who is a Lakers fan, pointed it out to me. The Lakers may struggle during rough periods but they get right back at it and back into contention. The Bulls basically had one period of contention, the Michael Jordan era (well there was also a period in the early to mid 70s). Aside from that, we have never been in contention. As long as our current organization is in place and operating the way it does we will never be in contention again.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

What do you expect from an organization who's owner cares more about his baseball team than his basketball team.. Even when his basketball team was THE BASKETBALL team in the world. Reinsdorf only cares about having a team that makes money and even when the Bulls fail at winning games or even competing for a title, making money has never been an issue for this franchise. 

This organization takes advantage of its fan base, the incompetence in the front office down to the incompetence on the bench is a slap in the face to all knowledgeable Bulls fans.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> im a bulls fan as much as you, but how many times can you fail at a game winning shot/tie with many opportunities???? he gets nervous at the end of games.


Sorry to bump what I'm sure is a rather painful thread for you guys, but this clutch bull**** has to be the biggest joke in the NBA. Rose isn't clutch, Rose isn't unclutch. Just like every other player in the history of the game.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> What do you expect from an organization who's owner cares more about his baseball team than his basketball team.. Even when his basketball team was THE BASKETBALL team in the world. Reinsdorf only cares about having a team that makes money and even when the Bulls fail at winning games or even competing for a title, making money has never been an issue for this franchise.
> 
> This organization takes advantage of its fan base, the incompetence in the front office down to the incompetence on the bench is a slap in the face to all knowledgeable Bulls fans.




I hear this argument a lot, but it's not like the Sox are worldbeaters or anything. Yeah they won it all in 2005 champagne, but before then it was like 1913 or something.

JR is a satisfied owner ($$$ over rings) and he's the same for both franchises (though I understand he's more of a Sox _fan_ than a Bulls fan).


----------

